# No longer sleeping with us in the bed



## ginnecke (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi, so our V is about 1 and a half years old and she has been sleeping in our bed since we brought her home (i know - my vault) but lately (probably about for two weeks now) she will come to bed with us when we go to sleep and then during the night she will get up and go sleep in her dog bed in the lounge or on the couch. Sometimes she will be up and down a few times between our bed and the lounge. It is getting to summer here in South Africa, so i dont know if that might play a roll, but i am worried it could be something else wrong.

I might be overreacting, but it is such an unusual thing for her to do that i just wanted to ask some advise


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If that is the only change, I wouldn’t be worried.
Shine sleeps in our bed. She will routinely start out the night sleeping underneath the the covers. When she gets hot, she crawls out and lays on top. This can happen two or three times a night. If I’m really tired, I turn the AC on about 65 degrees before bedtime. If it’s cold in the house, she will stay under the covers all night long.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

i agree with texasred, if they get hot or sometimes agitated by too much fidgeting, they will move. i have a crate and a dog bed in the bedroom, so that the 2 boys can figure where is the most comfortable. if it gets hot, at least one of them may get off the bed, if it is cold, i will have both under the cover. sometimes they even curl up to each other.


----------



## ginnecke (Nov 24, 2021)

Thank you very much, i appreciate it. Good to know she is just getting use to the heat of summer


----------

